# Clio's are under my skin



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well after selling my beautiful flame red clio 172 on my 30th birthday november just gone, I replaced it with an ultra red clio 197, 6 weeks later & a headache I sold that & bought a monaco 172 on the 31st december, that turned out to be a bag of nails so I px'd it for a brand new Twingo 133 in mid january!

Cut a long story short the Twingo broke after 1500 miles (not badly, but my main dealers customer care is poor!) so I wanted shot, Of Renault all together! So we px'd the Twingo & the mito for a Vauxhall antara! We love it! 

But ......

I really miss the pesky 172! So I'm on the hunt for another! Been to view 2 this week & I'm sure people do not understand the definition of mint!! 

I love them! So if you know of a good one going then giz a shout!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you are worse than me mags! :lol:

so you keeping the Vauxfail as well, or getting rid for the new Clio???

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Keeping the vauxhall & vee. Bf also has a vw sharan but i miss my own toy!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol at vauxfail! 

Its actually a really well built comfy car with good poke!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the Vee is a toy!!!! 

how many toys do you need.... (jeez I've got a bl00dy cheek)

:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bit of a jump from small cars to big cars!

The Antaras are nice though, you don't see too many of them around - nice looking motor.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you had a gander at the new model? I'm greeted by this every morning arriving for work, going to have one in about two months.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

My 182 is for sale


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I followed a white one into work this morning and it looked very nice


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

maybe go to another dealer with better customer care?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tbh the twingo didnt have enough poke for me, im not one to rag my cars & with that you kinda had to and the cup suspension was hard! 

Lol cueball, you know its important to have our toys 

Junior bear, are you in milton keynes by any chance? 

Love the new clio but my toy can only be around the 2k mark as i do have the vee! 

The antara is huge & got loads of space, its a good motor 

Been to windsor & Swindon 2 evenings in a row for the 172 and they were awful! My v6 mechanic may know of a pearl black 172 with rare factory fitted sat nav


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck trying to find a good unmolested 172! Doesn't seem like there is many around now. My Mk1 172 is one car I really miss. Cracking little motor. Possibly miss it more than my 182 I had.

My wife has just gotten use of the new Antara through work and says its really nice to drive and surprisingly well built especially considering its a Vauxhall. They had some new'ish Astras as well and said they were crap!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats true Doug, alot of the sports have been fiddled with & no doubt I want to do my own little touches to mine again but would like a good clean standard one which im hoping is the case with my mechanics mates mums clio! 

Only downside to the antara is there is no trip computer! Theres heated seats but no onboard computer which is strange! We got it as an ex demo.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The other thing I noticed is some of the earlier ones are quite high mileage now. Which on an ordinary car would be a problem. But on a hot hatch that's a little different.

That's a strange one about the trip computer. The one my wife drives has a few added extras in the way of a few stickers and a big flashy blue light on the roof  to be honest, its like the ultimate test drive if them lot (the fuzz) approve of it and it doesn't fall to bits they are normally decent cars.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm jn Shropshire dude


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

id_doug said:


> The other thing I noticed is some of the earlier ones are quite high mileage now. Which on an ordinary car would be a problem. But on a hot hatch that's a little different.
> 
> That's a strange one about the trip computer. The one my wife drives has a few added extras in the way of a few stickers and a big flashy blue light on the roof  to be honest, its like the ultimate test drive if them lot (the fuzz) approve of it and it doesn't fall to bits they are normally decent cars.


Oh cool! Would be good to see how they get on with that sort of use day to day.

Sorry junior, too far


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I do like the new Clio, it's a shame there's no three door model this time around.

Glad the Vauxhall is performing well for you. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers bud, its lovely to drive. Its diesel which takes some getting used to as all my cars have been petrol! Were very pleased.

Trying to find a good condition clio is hard! I've found a few decent looking ones, was all set to go see a low milage 172 in elstree today but it had literally just sold as did the one in Swindon! 

So difficult & frustrating! There's 2 BG 182's in my bf's road & it kills me every time I drive past! Got a good mind to stick a note on the good condition one, make them an offer.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

How much you looking to spend?? There's a very nice 53 plate 172 in silver 1 owner, full service for £2700 on autotrader.. Does look clean..


----------



## jjbennett (Jul 20, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> Thats true Doug, alot of the sports have been fiddled with & no doubt I want to do my own little touches to mine again but would like a good clean standard one which im hoping is the case with my mechanics mates mums clio!
> 
> Only downside to the antara is there is no trip computer! Theres heated seats but no onboard computer which is strange! We got it as an ex demo.


Bet you could get the trip computer via tech 2. Just go into your local dealer or ask a few auto electricians if they have access to it. Would just need activation I would have thought


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

matt_r said:


> How much you looking to spend?? There's a very nice 53 plate 172 in silver 1 owner, full service for £2700 on autotrader.. Does look clean..


Im not keen on silver or blue which makes it so hard! budget is £2800 at a push :thumb:



jjbennett said:


> Bet you could get the trip computer via tech 2. Just go into your local dealer or ask a few auto electricians if they have access to it. Would just need activation I would have thought


OOoooh really? I'll let the bf know as it winds him up! lol, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im guessing by the chat you guys/ girls know about clios ???? thing is i bought the gf a little 2006 clio 1.5 diesel 86bhp any reviews know much about them ? seemed to get good reviews it was the 60 mpg that got me


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've never owned the diesel version's but had clio's since I was 23 & love them still. great little cars!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gutted you didn't like the 133 though, we love ours but the Mrs one is up for sale waiting the arrival of a Duster and a baby! lol 

Must admit I do love my 172 a lot though, there's just something about them that makes you smile. 

Good luck with the hunting, I don't blame you.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers guys. Been to view 3 now & 2 certainly didnt cut it. The 3rd was a silver 172 but on 106,000 miles & needed niggly little bits. Was clean though. Ive put my offer in but im not fussed by it. Awww its doing my nut in!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's lucky though that there's plenty of 172s about and they are good for 100k+ anyway. 

Must admit I do love my Iceberg silver but Flame Red is my favourite! haha


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh gods sake! On our way home from viewing two tonight. First was advertised as stunning condition in dunstable ... Was a joke! Next one was on a whim in grays essex. Waste of time that was!  

Thats 5 now & all sheds !


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Worth the trip mine is!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Is so frustrating when people say their car is mint then you get there and it's clearly not.

I mean don't get me wrong, I would never expect detailed perfection but a car that's clean and tidy with below average wear and tear is what I'd deem as mint or very good condition. 

Friend of mine went to view a BMW a chap was selling, travelled for 2 hours on the train to view what was a 'mint' car. Got there and the one owner had clearly shunted it, panel gaps were shocking and every panel was dinked or chipped. 

When I was viewing Lupos I went to look at one that was apparently in good condition, got there and not only did every single bit of the car need paint, the door trims were hanging off, interior was filthy and the service light was flashing. 

Personally the only people I'd trust when they say a car is mint is someone from DW!!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

You should have never sold your flamer Dawn.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

dawn the problem is you're a detailer with OCD. You can't blame some people for thinking there 10 year old car is mint even though it has a few marks here and there. To them it's probably very very clean.

I'm not saying some aren't utter sheds but give some folk a break. My Uncle thinks his car is mint and it is from a distance he washes it and gives it a "polish" to me it's in dire condition.

Again i'm not saying they aren't sheds but some you may look at might not be your standard of mint but to the person it might be perfect.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant see how a car covered in dents, scuffs, cracks & scratches can be seen as mint! ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gotta agree, a 'mint' car to me is one that's got wear and tear but no dents, scuffs or actual damage that a detail couldn't repair.

Ok so you could buy a car that's been through car washes it's whole life but it could be brilliantly maintained, clean inside and swirled to f*ck but tidy. A day's detailing would make it mint.

Even a good example of a car might have a parking ding and a few minor kerb marks but is good for it's age.

'Mint' is not a car where half the car needs paint or a dent repair. That's where the phrase 'needs tlc' comes into play.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Well she drove mine away earlier!

Sad to see it go, but I'm glad it's gone to a good home


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

So mag bought yours junior bear?

anyway it will have indeed a good home with here


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratz Mag!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The term "mint" used by sellers always makes me chuckle!! Sometimes they are in good condition don't get me wrong but other times they are just a bag of nails


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

The term mint to some is probably "hole"y cow its full of holes, like a polo mint !!!! :-D


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Lol at vauxfail!
> 
> Its actually a really well built comfy car with good poke!


I agree, although i went from 2 Vauxhalls to an RS the RS was a bag of ****e compared to the Vauxhall in most departments, i felt so let down that this RS brand is so highly rated yet was built by morons who had no time for customer service, required a new map from the dealership every 6 months and most were worse than the last and the interior was well to put it frank shocking.
How Ford cant even build a car that allows you to have the window down half way without it banging ill never know, their reply was "They all do it".
Stick with your Vauxhall , their build quality has over taken Ford and their customer service is leaps ahead.


----------

